# Louisiana Redfish Trip



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hasn't been a report in here in a while so I figured I would post up a short one.

Once a year I head down to the marsh with a group of 15 or so guys and we kayak fish behind the house for a long weekend. Conditions friday were just about perfect from sunrise until 1. Saw probably 8 fish, had 3 eats, and stuck one. The one I stuck is a fish I will remember for a long time. Floating down the middle of a small pond in maybe 6 inches of water and he crossed maybe 5ft in front of the canoe. Tried to flip the fly out in front of him and hit him right in the tail but he doesn't spook. Try again and get a good cast about 2ft off his nose. He eats so I strip set hard and miss him. He spooks a little and moves about 5ft down the bank away from me. Manage another quality cast and he eats immediately. Stick him this time and he takes off running. This is on a 6wt so there isn't a whole lot I can do. He gets probably 30 yards away from me and luckily dead ends in the back of the pool. If he'd been able to turn a corner I would have lost him no doubt. At that point I'm able to start working on him and had him in the net not long after. Ranks up there with rig fishing for one of the coolest experiences Ive had fishing. Also, it was on a fly I tied. 

We had a hellacious storm hit Friday afternoon and it blew 20mph+ the rest of the weekend. Some of the guys were able to get it done in the wind but I wasn't one of them.

One more moment of note was right before the storm hit I saw a nice sheepshead nose down maybe 6ft off a point eating something. Made a perfect 40ft cast in probably 10-15mph winds but for whatever reason I didn't get the eat. Only got one cast before I chickened out and ran for cover. 4 guys got caught out in the storm and all I can say is better them than me. Gusts that probably hit 30+ and rain falling so hard you couldn't see 20ft off the end of the dock. Everyone made it back safe even if one guy ended up getting picked up off the side of the road about a mile and a half from the house. He was in a sit inside too so we were all getting a little nervous.

Had a great time with good food and good people but wouldn't mind if the weather happens to cooperate a little better next year.

45904680_10155916204851512_5851824285747773440_n by wallace west, on Flickr

IMG_4238 by wallace west, on Flickr

IMG_4237 by wallace west, on Flickr


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a nice spread !! Congrats on the catch 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good eats, good friends and good fishing!!! Heaven in the bayou!


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sounds like a great time.


----------



## 1dime (Nov 30, 2017)

Man, that's a great report! Super fish and a good lookin boil.


----------

